# Comer See - das unbekannte Wesen



## angler0507 (6. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen. Ein paar Kumpels von mir wollen Anfang August an den Comer See und haben mich gefragt, ob ich mit will. Während sie Surfer sind bin ich Angler, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, ob der Comer See (gerade in dieser Zeit) angeltechnisch was hermacht. Und selbst im Googel-Land findet man nur erstaunlich wenig Brauchbares zu diesem Thema.
Deshalb mein Aufruf: Hat einer von euch den Comer See schon mal befischt? Wäre super, wenn ich ein paar Berichte bekäme…
Danke schon im voraus.


----------



## angler0507 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Comer See/Lago di Como - das unbekannte Wesen*

Kann es wirklich sein, dass hier noch niemand am Comer See/Lago di Como gefischt hat? Kann ich fast nicht glauben... scheint wirklich ein "unbekanntes Wesen" zu sein.
Oder ist dieses Thema im falschen Forum?
Lieber allmächtiger Webmaster: Könntest du dieses Thema vielleicht nach "Angeln in Europa" verschieben? Passt wohl eher… Danke im voraus.


----------

